# Analysemuster - Welches nehme ich für diese Problem?



## zzzboard (4. Jan 2016)

Ich benötige eure Hilfe. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem passenden Analysemuster. Und zwar geht es um Personen, die verschiedenen Gruppen beitreten können. Eine Person kann aber immer nur in einer Gruppe sein. Er kann aus einer Gruppe austreten und kann dann in eine andere Gruppe oder die selbe erneut eintreten. Die Personen sollen ihren Ort angeben können z.B. Home, Work, Other. Die jeweiligen Gruppenmitglieder können dann sehen was die anderen Gruppenmitglieder angegeben haben. Das ganze soll geloggt werden, also wann, wer in welche Gruppe beigetreten ist und wo er sich befindet. 
Ich habe doch somit drei Klassen: Person (Name, Gruppenname), Gruppe (Name, Personen in Gruppe) und Ort. Oder ist Ort dann eher eine Enumeration? Welchem Analysemuster entspricht das ganze?


----------

